# Painfule/sore to suck in stomach?



## manito2000 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone...I've noticed that lately since having all these symtpoms I feel that it's painfule/sore to suck in my stomach. I can feel this specially in my lower left abdomen and right below my ribs. Feels sort of like as if I had done stomach crunches.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With IBS there can be some colon tenderness and usually they don't like having pressure put on them. Either from tight clothes or because you suck in your gut.


----------

